
Uber: The government wants to know where you’re headed … on every ride - schrodinger
Just received this email from Uber:<p>Dear John,<p>Today, the City requires Uber and other companies to hand over a lot of sensitive personal passenger data, including where you&#x27;re picked up on every trip. Now the City wants more. They&#x27;re trying to force companies to tell them where you’re dropped off, as well.<p>In other words, they want to piece together the full details of every trip you ever take. Click below to send a clear message that enough is enough.<p>Yours is the most powerful voice in this debate. We need your help. The City doesn’t need this data and they’ve shown in the past that they cannot prevent it from becoming public.
======
sharemywin
[https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/wcm/connect/e12bbed6-f168-4fa3...](https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/wcm/connect/e12bbed6-f168-4fa3-bc09-4ca244c56ad0/avworkshopnotice_10192016.pdf?MOD=AJPERES)

Manufacturers must obtain an ordinance or resolution from local authorities
specifying the authorized operational design domain of the vehicles. This
requirement ensures communities are aware of and have the opportunity to
provide input on the locations and conditions in which driverless vehicles
will be tested on their local streets.

Manufacturers must describe how their driverless test vehicles will be
monitored and provide training to remote operators. A two-way communication
link will enable communication between a remote operator and any passengers in
the vehicles.  Consistent with the current testing regulations, manufacturers
will be required to report any accidents and unplanned disengagements of
autonomous control that occur during testing. These reporting requirements
provide a mechanism to monitor that a manufacturer is safely testing on public
roads and evaluate whether the vehicles comply with traffic laws.

------
sharemywin
There argument would be more convincing if they linked to the actual
requirements and not paranoid fear mongering sound bites. I think they need to
work though this first before they just ignore the law.

------
Dotnaught
What City does this email refer to?

